# Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid



## MoneFö (21 April 2010)

Mein Mann wird seit geraumer Zeit von der Citbank zugemüllt. Er war da niemals Kunde und wenn en dort anrief hiess es immer, er soll es halt wegwerfen, dass wäre Werbung. Er hat auch keinen Kredit dort laufen. Das ging jetzt eine ganze Weile so. Nun heisst die Citybank ja Targobank und nun kam heute ein Mahnbescheid. Angeblich hat mein MAnn am 26.04.08 eine Rechnung von 10.742,57 Euro bei denen und wir sollen das jetzt zahlen. Er hat aber dort keinen Kredit laufen! Er wird natürlich Widerspruch einlegen, das Blatt liegt bei. Bin total fertig mit den NErven und 10.000 Euro haben wir auch nicht. Was wollen die nur von uns? Vielleicht ist es eine verwechslung.


----------



## technofreak (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> und nun kam heute ein Mahnbescheid.



Ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid? von welchem Mahngericht? 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Einige Verbrauchermärkte (z.B. Mediamarkt) bieten über genau diese Bank Finanzierungen an. Könnte das vielleicht so entstanden sein?

Die Möglichkeit eines Verwechslung oder eines Mißbrauchs besteht freilich auch.


----------



## MoneFö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Hallo nein wir haben nichts finanziert, auch weil wir 2006 gebaut haben und einen grossen Kredit über die Landesbank laufen haben. Denke wir hätten sowieso keinen weitere bekommen. Unterschrieben ist das Ding aber nicht.
Ich prüfe mal ob der echt ist. Danke für die Links.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:07:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:02:19 ----------

Also unterschrieben ist er nicht.
Kommt aber vom Amtsgericht Hagen und der Umschlag ist gelb.
Ich mußte nichts unterschreiben, aber es steht auf dem Kuvert
21.04.10 und es ist eine unterschrift drauf.

Der Bescheid selbst ist nicht unterschrieben.
Aber es steht dabei, der Antragsteller hat angegeben,
ein streitiges Verfahren seit durchzufrühren vor dem Landgericht Karlsruhe.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

einfach widersprechen, so wie schon angedacht, und per Einschreiben ans AG Hagen zurück. Alles weitere wird dann später noch nachkommen.


----------



## MoneFö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Danke das machen wir jetzt.
Die Targobank meinte immer noch wir hätten
2008 einen Kredit abgeschlossen und sie wollen
uns den Vertrag zusenden.

Ich vermute es ist eine Verwechslung.
Vor Jahren wurde mein Mann mit einem Mann
schon mal verwechselt der so heisst wie er.
Das wäre jetzt das dritte Mal.
Widersprechen aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MoneFö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wir haben uns einen anwalt gesucht.
So wie es aussieht ist der Mahnbescheid nicht echt meinte er.
Das Siegel ist gedruckt und er ist nicht unterschrieben, aber wir sollen
ja Widerspruch einlegen, egal ob echter Mahnbescheid oder nicht und dann
abwarten. Wenn nochmal was kommt sollen wir uns melden und dann schaltet er sich ein.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ein gedrucktes Siegel und eine fehlende Unterschrift sind *kein* Hinweis auf Fälschung in dem Fall. Das ist bei echten auch nicht anders.


----------



## jäätelö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Eine Verwechslung mit Name UND Adresse ist schon ungewöhnlich.

Möglicherweise hat jemand unter dem Namen Deines Mannes betrügerisch  einen Kredit aufgenommen. Citibank/Targobank machen einiges an  Verbraucherkrediten - da kann es bei der eigentlich vorgeschriebenen Legitimationsprüfung schon mal drunter und drüber gehen.

Primäres Betrugsopfer ist da die Bank, nicht Ihr. 

Trotzdem solltet Ihr tätig werden, denn solange die Bank Eure Daten hat  und deshalb glaubt, auch über Eure Schufa-Zustimmung zu verfügen, wird  sie entsprechende Negativ-Meldungen abgeben.  

Kein Grund zu Panik, Ihr seid nicht die ersten, denen das passiert. 

[ edit] 
Gerade mit einer Baufi am Bein sind solche Einträge das Letzte, was Ihr haben wollt.

Wie gesagt - kein Grund zur Panik, wohl aber zu überlegtem Handeln.


----------



## MoneFö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Danke, oh Gott das kann auch sein, dass uns jemand böse will.
In letzter Zeit ruft immer einer an und lacht ganz mies ins Telefon. 
Das passiert uns seit ca. 8 Wochen. Schufa-Auskunft, daran haben wir
noch gar nicht gedachte. Mir ist sooo übel. Bin eiskalt und mein Mann ist auch fix und fertig.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit ruft immer einer an und lacht ganz mies ins Telefon.
> Das passiert uns seit ca. 8 Wochen.



Fangschaltung! Damit kriegt ihr den Kasper. Dann kann sich die Polizei mit ihm beschäftigen, und rausfinden, ob der das auch mit dem Kredit war.


----------



## jäätelö (21 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Schufa-Auskunft, daran haben wir
> noch gar nicht gedachte. Mir ist sooo übel. Bin eiskalt und mein Mann ist auch fix und fertig.



Eiskalt ist eigentlich gut, fix und fertig nicht.

Wenn Ihr einen Zusammenhang mit Telefonterror seht, ist das um so mehr Grund für eine Anzeige, auch wenn der Zusammenhang nur mit einigem Aufwand beweisbar ist (es sei denn, der Anrufer ist so blöd, mit Rufnummernübertragung anzurufen...).

Beruhigt Euch und geht das gelassen, aber methodisch an:

[ edit] 

Das sind alles Verwaltungsakte, die etwas Zeit und Porto kosten, aber kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## MoneFö (22 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Vielen lieben Dank, denn ich wüsste gar nicht wie mein Mann nun methodisch vorgehen hätte müssen. Das machen wir genauso.
Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass der Kollege meines Mannes auch das gleiche Problem hat, nur eine andere Bank. Er wurde auch vorher schon immer belästigt und auf einmal kam der Mahnbescheid (auch über 10.000 Euro). Der Kollege hat bei der Bank auch nie was abgeschlossen und die haben sich erst eine Wohnung gekauft (auch eine junge Familie). Das ist echt übel sowas und ich hoffe das wir beweisen können das wir es nicht waren. Die Gerechtigkeit muß einfach siegen.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe das wir beweisen können das wir es nicht waren.


Nee nee du, die anderen müssen eigentlich beweisen, dass sie mit euch einen Vertrag haben und ihr säumig seid. Aber du hast schon Recht damit, dass einem der gesunde Menschenverstand befiehlt, in so einer Situation Selbstverteidigung aufzufahren.


----------



## jäätelö (22 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass der Kollege meines Mannes auch das gleiche Problem hat, nur eine andere Bank. Er wurde auch vorher schon immer belästigt und auf einmal kam der Mahnbescheid (auch über 10.000 Euro).



Das sieht schon nach einer Gemeinsamkeit aus.

Wenn beide Banken die korrekten Geburtsdaten (die kann man nicht einfach so im Telefonbuch nachschauen) der angeblichen Kreditnehmer bekommen haben und die beiden einander kennen, könnte der Betrüger sich die Daten über das Arbeitsumfeld besorgt haben. 

Darauf solltet Ihr bei der Strafanzeige hinweisen. 

Erstens hat die Polizei bei Mehrfachtätern vielleicht etwas mehr Spaß an der Arbeit als sonst, zweitens gibt es ihr mal eine erste Ermittlungsrichtung.


----------



## MoneFö (22 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So mein Mann hat Punkt 1 und 2 jetzt gemacht.
Mit der Targobank lässt sich am Telefon nicht reden.
Mein Mann hat den Geschäftsführer jetzt verlangt.

Er sagte, dass er jetzt gar keine Aussage mehr macht
und er soll halt Widerspruch einlegen. Merkwürdig das
die keine Aussage machen wollen. 

Der Arbeitskollege meines Mannes hat fast 10.000 Euro
zu zahlen und bei dem wird auch nichts mehr am Telefon gesagt
und er erhält auch nicht den Vertrag den er geschlossen hätte.
Bei ihm ist das genauso.

Die Strafanzeige sollen sie auf jeden Fall auch noch machen.
Ist schon komisch wenn es 2 Kollegen passiert und die Banken
sich stur stellen und keine Nachweise senden wollen.


----------



## MoneFö (23 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ach Mensch, nun sind die Widersprüche ja raus.
Männe dachte er kann es auch einfacher klären und fuhr in
eine Targobank-Filiale in die Nähe. Aber sie sagen gar nichts.
Sie enthalten sich einer Meinung. Warum nur?

Ich verstehe das nicht. Wenn uns jemand beschuldigt, dann
müssen die das auch beweisen. Sie sagten nur, dass da normal
kein Irrtum sein könnte. Ja super, aber da bin ich mir sicher,
dass wir keinen Kredit genommen haben. Das ist so fies. 
Die Hauptfiliane möchte auch nichts sagen, die sagen: Wir verkehren 
nur schriftlich und punkt. Aber sie sagen einem gar nichts. 

Da wird man hingestellt wie ein Verbrecher. Mein Mann hat kein Kredit genommen
und durch unsere Schulden durch das Haus (haben da ja einen Kredit)
hätten wir auch keinen weiteren bekommen, denn bei uns war es damals
schon knapp bei der Finanzierung. 

Warum sagen sie denn nur nichts? Da könnte man sicherlich im PC nachsehen oder so. Ich werde noch krank und ich bin sowieso sehr labil und sehr sensibel und leide noch dazu sowieso schon an Panikattacken. Wenn sie doch nur Auskunft geben würden. Klar die Widersprüche sind gemacht, aber ich dachte man kann nebenbei alles klären. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Möglicherweise wollen sie den eigenen Fehler nicht eingestehen. Typisches Bankenverhalten. Die sehen sich selbst als noch unfehlbarer wie der Papst.

Wenn die Widersprüche raus sind, muss man sich jetzt erstmal keinen Kopf mehr machen. Beweise müsste im Streitfall die Targobank liefern.


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wenn die zu frech werden lies Dir mal das hier durch:
Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


----------



## MoneFö (24 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Der Kollege meines Mannes bekam gestern Post von der Maxda-Bank.
Er hatte ja einen Mahnbescheid bekommen wie wir über 9.000 Euro.
Eine offizielle Entschuldigung kam und es war eine Verwechslung bei dem Kollegen. Na toll, aber das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Bambi (24 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Seit wann ist Maxda eine Bank? Meiner Kenntnis nach vermitteln die Kredite.


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

[noparse]www.maxda-bank.de[/noparse]

Sie werden so genannt, obwohl sie wohl nur Vermittler sind 


> Die Maxda Bank bietet_ usw..._


----------



## MoneFö (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So der Widerspruch ist ja jetzt schon einige Tage eingelegt und wir haben den Rückschein erhalten, dass der Widerspruch auch ankam. Die Targobank konnte uns bei der Filiale in der Nähe nichts sagen und am Telefon bei der Hauptfiliale wird mein Mann weggedrückt oder sie sagen, dass der "Beweiss" das wir dort einen Kredit haben auf dem weg ist. 

Da müsste er nun seit 2-3 Wochen auf dem Weg sein, aber es kommt einfach nichts. Wir haben da auch nichts abgeschlossen. Mensch so gar nichts hört man und keiner kann einem was sagen. Jetzt ist es im Moment zu ruhig. Michaels Kollege ist ja das gleiche bei der Maxda-Bank passiert und die haben sich per Post entschuldigt, dass sie ihn verwechselt haben. 

Der Anwalt hat uns geraten nichts zu machen, Widerspruch und gut und erst wenn sich was "tut" würde er dann tätig werden. Aber es tut sich ja nichts. Freuen kann ich mich aber trotzdem nicht. Möchte es vom Tisch haben.
:wall::unzufrieden:


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Der Anwalt hat uns geraten nichts zu machen, Widerspruch und gut


Sehe ich genauso! 


MoneFö schrieb:


> und erst wenn sich was "tut" würde er dann tätig werden. Aber es tut sich ja nichts. Freuen kann ich mich aber trotzdem nicht. Möchte es vom Tisch haben.


Nun, die werden jetzt wohl mal suchen und vielleicht auch auf die richtige Spur (des Betrügers) kommen.

Ich würde abwarten, Tee trinken und die Ratschläge deines Anwalts beherzigen.


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So nun muss unser Anwalt doch was tun.
Wir haben heute einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen.
Was soll denn das? Wir haben widersprochen und den Rückschein erhalten.
Wir haben da niemals Geld aufgenommen.


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Also so jetzt haben wir das Amtsgericht Hagen erreicht.
Sie haben den Widerspruch erhalten und haben das der Targobank mitgeteilt.
Warum wir jetzt einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen haben wissen sie nicht.
Männe hat jetzt per Fax schon mal widersprochen und geht morgen früh zum Anwalt. Der soll dann alles weitere in die Wege leiten.

Targobank nimmt ja kein Telefon mehr ab oder drückt uns weg.
Wir haben der Targobank auch schon ein Einschreiben geschickt und das kam nie an. Laut Post ist es verschwunden, sie haben nachgeforscht und es ist weg.
Alles recht merkwürdig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Wir haben heute einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen.


Von wem stammt der denn? Für mich riecht das nach Etikettenschwindel...


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ist vom Amtsgericht Hagen.
Die haben unseren Fall auch vorliegen.
Wir haben gesagt das wir per Fax ein Einspruch sofort machen
und morgen zum Anwalt gehen. Der wird dann alles weiter klären.

Aber ist das normal das man einen Vollstreckungsbescheid erhält, obwohl man den Mahnbescheid fristgerecht widersprochen hat? Hagen hat das am Telefon bestätigt, dass der Widerspruch einging und den Rückschein haben wir daheim.
Amtsgericht hat den Widsrpuch dann an die Targobank weitergeleitet.


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ne oder, endlich hat jemand von der Targo-Bank Auskunft gegeben.
normalerweise werden wir weitergeleitet, weil keiner was weiss oder
es wird aufgelegt (Wartenschleife). Meistens weiss aber niemand was.

Nun sagten sie: Wir wären nicht bekannt.

Das ist ja schon mal gut. Hätten sie ja auch mal früher suchen können.
Wir haben ja oft genug angerufen. 

Ups, na und jetzt? Also ist das ein Betrüger der sich für die Bank ausgibt und uns fertig machen will.

Mit Sicherheit ist es der Stalker. Nichts desto trotz morgen sind wir beim Anwalt und es geht weiter. Ich notiere mir jetzt mal alles auf.


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wenn wir nichts dafür können, dann passiert ja normal nichts?
Ich versuch mich zu beruhigen, morgen ist ja der Termin.
Was passiert eigentlich wenn man nichts beweisen könnte?
Angenommen jemand hat echt wo Schulden und kann nicht zahlen.
Muss man dann ins Gefängnis?

Wir sind ja echt unschuldig, aber ich drehe noch durch.
Wobei wenn die Targo nichts von uns weiss, dann kann ja nichts passieren.
Hach ich hab trotzdem Angst und sehe Männe schon im Gefängnis hocken.


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Jetzt keine Panik bekommen. Euer Anwalt wird das Kind schon schaukeln. Und falls ihr noch keine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht habt, wäre spätestens jetzt der Zeitpunkt dazu.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## MoneFö (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Haben letze Woche Freitag Anzeige erstattet


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wie geht/ging es hier eigentlich weiter?


----------



## MoneFö (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Es geht nicht viel zur Zeit.
Der Anwalt hat 2 Einschreiben geschickt.
Eins zum Gericht, eins zur Targobank.

Warum das Amtsgericht Hagen unseren Widerspruch nicht beachtet hat,
dass weiss keiner. Die haben den Vollstreckungsbescheid ja schon geschickt.
Nun ist das wieder im Mahnverfahren.

Targobank hatte jetz 2 Wochen Zeit seit der Rückschein gekommen ist beim Anwalt zu antworten. Das haben sie nicht gemacht. Der Anwalt hat diese Woche noch einen Brief hingeschickt.

Bevor wir die Sache dem Anwalt übergeben haben, sagte die Targo noch, dass sie keinen Michael F. kennen. Also komisch das ganze. Die müssen sich ja trotzdem rühren. Wobei ich denke, dass die das gar nicht waren. Es war mit Sicherheit jemand der sich als Targobank ausgibt.

Definitiv ist das der Anrufer. Polizei kann leider doch nichts m achen bzw. möchten sie nicht, da er uns nicht bedroht. Er lacht ja nur dreckig oder äfft mich nach. Da machen die nichts. Auch mit dem Anwalt rühren die sich nicht punkto Anrufer. 

Nun sind über 2 monate vergangen seit der Anschuldigung und ich bin Psychologen-Reif. Habe so oft Panikattaken mit Herzklopfen etc. Das ganze Programm. Durchfall hab ich 3 x am Tag. Der der uns das angetan hat bzw. antut hat mich schon ganz unten. Männe hat noch mehr kraft zum Glück.


----------



## MoneFö (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So, leider immer noch nichts Neues.
Nun haben wir den 7.7.

Der Anwalt hat schon 3 x ein Einschreiben an die Bank geschickt.
rückscheine kommen immer brav, aber keine Antwort.

Aber da wir fristgerecht widersprochen haben, hat das Amtsgericht auf das Schreiben des Anwaltes reagiert und den Vorstreckungsbescheid in einen Mahnbescheid umgewandelt.

Aber man hört echt so gar nichts. Bin total sauer deswegen. Warum reagieren sie nur so gar nicht. Wir sind uns keiner Schuld bewusst.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Aber man hört echt so gar nichts. Bin total sauer deswegen. Warum reagieren sie nur so gar nicht. Wir sind uns keiner Schuld bewusst.


Wäre das nun nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, um mit einer Feststellungsklage für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MoneFö (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Mein Mann geht später zum Anwalt und spricht das Thema an.

Aber ich muss sagen, eben kam die Post.
Was kam: ein Schreiben von der Targobank.
Kein Einschreiben, kein Einwurfeinschreiben.

Weißes Kuvert mit dem Titel Piortät.

Also hab ich das aufgemacht und gelesen: Sehr geehrter Herr F.

leider konnten wir sie telefonisch nicht erreichen und das man mal anrufen soll
um über die geldprobleme zu sprechen.

Das ist ja selsam, dieses Schreiben hatten wir schon mal vor dem Mahnbescheid.

Das passt ja nicht zusammen. So ein Schreiben vor dem Mahnbescheid ist ja ok und in Ordnung, dann kam der Mahnbescheid, dann der Vollstreckungsbescheid. Und nun kommt wieder so ein Brief.

Wir gehen zum Anwalt und nehmen das Schreiben mit. Er ruft in unserem Namen da an. Man kann von 08.00-21.00 Uhr anrufen in Duisburg wäre das.

Sowas bekommt man doch nicht nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nochmal. Da stimmt was nicht und auf den Anwalt reagieren die gar nicht.


----------



## MoneFö (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So wie geahnt.

Anwalt hat da angerufen bei der Targobank bei der
Hotline und richtig er landete bei einem Callcenter.
Die stellten sich dumm. Anwalt rief dann die Hauptstelle der Targobank an und sie sagten ihm, dass es diese Kontonummer und ein Michael F. hier nicht gibt.
Unbekannt. Dies wird nochmal schriftlich bestätigt. Na endlich. Anwalt prüft das Schreiben nochmal wo das herkommt, weil von der "richtigen" Targobank ist das nicht. Die wollen nichts von uns. 

Warum hat der Anwalt nicht gleich angerufen, denn auf die einschreiben hat die Targobank ja leider nicht reagiert.
Nun schicken sie aber was schriftlich.


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wäre das nun nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, um mit einer Feststellungsklage für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen?





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.




Feststellungsklage geht nicht mehr da ja schon durch das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eine vorrangiges gerichtliches Verfahren in der Welt ist. Aber der Antrag auf Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beim Mahngericht wäre möglich.


----------



## MoneFö (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Hmm, ja, aber wenn die Targo sagt, dass wir da keine Kunden sind.
Woher kommen dann die Briefe? Da gibt sich jemand für die aus.
Die Targobank schickt uns eine Bestätigung das wir da nicht Kunde sind
und die Kunden-Nr. die auf dem Brief steht gibt es so auch überhaupt nicht.
Die wäre falsch haben die gesagt. Kann ja schlecht mit denen vor Gericht
wenn sie es nicht waren, aber er war es dann. :scherzkeks::wall:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Kann ja schlecht mit denen vor Gericht
> wenn sie es nicht waren, aber er war es dann. :scherzkeks::wall:


Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wer denn nun wirklich für was Geld wohin will? Ein Schelm könnte meinen, da will womöglich einer der Bank Probleme bereiten. Ein anderer nimmt an, dass jemand euch zur Zahlung bringen will und nur Vortäuscht, dass es die Problematik gäbe. In deinem Krimi tippe ich persönlich auf letzteres und im richtigen Leben sind für die Ermittlungen des Sachverhalts die Strafverfolger zuständig, insbesondere dann, wenn es nach Betrug riecht!

Lass halt deinen Anwalt eine Strafanzeige erstatten und er soll sich später das Ermittlungsergebnis mal anschauen (Akteneinsichtnahme). Freilich, Anzeige könntest du auch erstatten aber die eines Anwalts wird in der Realität nicht selten ernsthafter durch die StA verfolgt.


----------



## Teleton (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ich sehe da drei denkbare Möglichkeiten:

1) Die Sachen kommen doch von der Bank, nur weiß dort die Rechte nicht was die Linke tut. Möglicherweise kommt der "normale" von Euch angefragte Kundendienst nicht an die Daten der "Recht und Inkasso"-Abteilung. Reingeraten seid Ihr dann durch eine Personenverwechslung.
oder
2) Ein unbekannter Dritter hat im Namen der Bank einen Mahnbescheid beantragt (geht ja problemlos online). Aber wer hat dann die Gerichtskosten gezahlt und den Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragt? Das Gericht verschickt die Zahlungsaufforderung und den Vollstreckungsbescheidantrag an die im Mahnbescheid angegebene Adresse des Antragstellers. Ist im Mahnantrag nicht die echte Adr der Bank angegeben? Habt Ihr mal bei Gericht gefragt, ob die Kosten schon beglichen sind?
oder
3) Du erzählst lustige Geschichten. In dem Zusammenhang wundert mich, dass die Bank bei Euren Rückfragen anfangs doch einen angeblichen Kredit behauptet hat und Euch jetzt nichtmal mehr kennen will. Mit wem hattet Ihr da gesprochen?


----------



## MoneFö (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Der Anwalt hat von der Targobank jetzt Post bekommen.
In dem Brief steht schwarz auf weiss, dass mein Mann
keine Verbindlichkeit bei ihnen hat. 

Aber ich traue dem Frieden immer noch nicht.
Teleton hat schon Recht, denn wir haben schon so und so zu hören bekommen.
Nun wenn die Kunden-Nr. echt gefälscht sein sollte, dann verstehe ich auch nur Bahnhof, denn wer zahlt denn wirklich einen Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid für uns. 

Aber wir sind in Wahrheit wirklich keine Kunden. Den Wisch haben wir jetzt und da steht es schwarz auf weiß. Der Anwalt hat ja nicht nur gefragt ob wir Kunden sind, sondern auch die Sachlage geschildert. 

Männe hat gestern auch gesagt bekommen, dass die Bank doch auf die Einschreiben reagiert hat. Sie haben immer geschrieben dass sie es prüfen und der Anwalt hat das Schreiben von gestern mit der Kunden-Nr. gefaxt an die Targobank. Dieses Schreiben haben sie nicht rausgeschickt und es wäre nichts echt. Die Nummer stimmt auch so gar nicht.


----------



## MoneFö (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Ach nein, zu früh gefreut. Es ist noch keine Ruhe.
Wir haben ja das Schreiben von der Targobank, dass mein Mann keine
Verbindlichkeiten bei Ihnen hat. Auch hat sie bestätigt, dass die Kontonummer falsch war und sie keinen Michael F. aus B. kennen.

Wir haben es also schwarz auf weiss. Gestern war im Briefkasten nun wieder ein Schreiben. Diesmal von Real Inkasso und die wollen Geld innerhalb 7 Tagen.
Also über 11.000 Euro. Das darf ja nicht wahr sein. Der Anwalt denkt es wäre ein neue Masche. 

Komisch ist auch, dass bei dem REal Inkasso Schreiben auch die Targobank erwähnt wird und unsere angeblichen Schulden. Auch sollen wir das Geld auf ein eigens für uns eingerichtetes Konto überweisen mit dem Namen meines Mannes. Haben auch dieses Schreiben dem Anwalt übergeben. Der meint nur, dass da jemand einen langen Atem hat, aber wir haben einen längeren. Ich meine klar zahlen wir nicht, da wir nicht schuldig sind und wir auch keine 11.000 Euro hätten. Darf jetzt nicht wahr sein. Möchte nur meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Teleton (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, wenn schon Schluss gewesen wäre.


> Der Anwalt denkt es wäre ein neue Masche.


Was denkt der? "Alles gefälscht" oder "neue Masche der Targobank"?





> Komisch ist auch, dass bei dem REal Inkasso Schreiben auch die Targobank erwähnt wird und unsere angeblichen Schulden.


Real Inkasso ist ein Inkassobüro, also machen die fremde Forderungen geltend. Wer wird da als Forderungsinhaber genannt?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Sollte man da nicht als erstes mal die Bevollmächtigung für den Inkassoauftrag im unterschriebenen Original verlangen?


----------



## MoneFö (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert, wenn schon Schluss gewesen wäre.
> Was denkt der? "Alles gefälscht" oder "neue Masche der Targobank"?Real Inkasso ist ein Inkassobüro, also machen die fremde Forderungen geltend. Wer wird da als Forderungsinhaber genannt?



Die Targobank steht drauf.
Aber wir haben es schriftlich das wir da keine Verbindlichkeit haben und wissen es auch zu 1000 %.
Der Anwalt wird weiter forschen. Er denkt es sind Betrügerein, den die Targobank weiss von uns nichts und die Kundennummer die drauf stand wäre auch nicht real. Der Anwalt hat mit der Targobank auch telefoniert vor dem Schreiben. Die sagen es gibt meinen Mann nicht und auch die Kunden-Nr. gibt es so gar nicht. Darauf hin haben wir ja einen Brief von Anwalt der von der Targobank geschrieben wurde bekommen. Da steht drin, dass wir keine Verbindlichkeiten haben. Das haben sie gut geprüft. Das ging über Wochen.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Dann würde ich mir mal eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs überlegen.


----------



## MoneFö (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

So hab jetzt mit meinem Mann gesprochen. Der hat heute wieder mit den Anwalt gesprochen deswegen. Also die Targobank sagte am Telefon, dass sie 100 diese Briefe schicken können, denn mein Mann ist kein Kunde. Sie finden das auch nicht mehr witzig und wollen ihrerseits Anzeige erstatten, denn dieser jemand der das macht betreibt ja irgendwie Schindluder mit dem Namen der Bank.

Wir werden auch anzeigen sobald man raus bekommt wer es ist. Das kriegt man anhand der Briefe nicht raus. Targobank ist genannt und Amtsgericht und Inkassobüros. Aber alle sind sie unschuldig und verstehen selbst die Welt nicht mehr. Aber das kriegt man sicher noch raus.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Am ehesten wird die Polizei anhand des Geschäftskontos, auf das eingezahlt werden soll, den Täter finden.
Kann man feststellen, ob das Schreiben wirklich von Real Inkasso kam? Passt der Poststempel mit der Adresse von Real Inkasso (Hamburg) zusammen?


----------



## Teleton (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wer hat denn nun die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid bezahlt?


----------



## MoneFö (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Weiss ich nicht.
Wahrscheinlich der der die Sache angezettelt hat.
Angeblich ja die Targobank. Aber die wollen ja von uns nichts.
Laut Papier die Targobank. Aber die wissen ja auch von nichts, genau wie wir und werden langsam auch sauer. Aber das bekommen wir sicher noch raus. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn die Targobank ihrerseits auch forschen würde. Wir kennen uns auch viel zu wenig in Rechtssachen aus. Hatte mit solchen Dingen nie was zu tun. Wir zahlen immer brav unsere Sachen und ich bin sowieso 1000 % beim zahlen und Kredite hasse ich sowieso. Bis auf unser Haus läuft nichts. Das reicht mir schon gut und gerne.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

...und warum geht ihr nicht zur Polizei? Hier geht es um eine Stange Geld, die sich womöglich jmd. unter den Nagel reißen wollte und so was nennt man schlichtweg versuchten Betrug. Zumindest gibt es einen Anfangsverdacht, da Targo mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben will. ​


----------



## MoneFö (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Targobank - dubioser Mahnbescheid*

Wir waren bei der Polizei.
Aber die haben ausser aufgenommen nichts gemacht.
Denke das wird der Anwalt jetzt machen.
Wie telefonieren ja leider fast täglich mit ihm.
Aber ohne einen Namen können wir ja auch nicht viel machen zur Zeit.


----------

